# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Usos del agua. Otro modelo de gestión.

## jasg555

Artículo muy interesante sobre lo que va a tener que ser la gestión del agua en el futuro.
 Es del 2008, pero totalmente vigente.
Cuanto antes nos adaptáramos, mucho mejor.

*El uso del agua: hacia la eficiencia
El consumo de agua
Opinión: Otro modelo de gestión (Mayo-2008)
España

En España, uno de los países con más presas por habitante y kilómetro cuadrado, proponer la construcción de nuevos embalses para prevenir próximas sequías es como regalar un monedero a un pobre. Embalses no faltan; lo que falta en épocas de sequía es agua. Cuando llueve, ciertamente, hay donde almacenarla. Por otro lado, promover grandes trasvases, como hacía el Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN) del PP, no ofrece fiabilidad para prevenir las sequías, en la medida en que éstas suelen ser regionales y afectan al conjunto del área mediterránea. De hecho, el propio PHN preveía que el 20% de los años, en concreto los de sequía, el proyectado trasvase del Ebro no podría trasvasar ni un metro cúbico, pues la propia Cuenca del Ebro estaría en estrés hídrico. 
Una de las razones principales de nuestra vulnerabilidad frente a la sequía reside en el uso maximalista que hacemos de los recursos regulados. Debemos reducir nuestra ambición en años de vacas gordas y cambiar la estrategia de gestión de esa enorme capacidad de regulación disponible para incrementar nuestro margen de maniobra en épocas de vacas flacas. 
Desde las estrategias hidráulicas que han estado vigentes a lo largo del siglo XX, las propuestas se centran en más hormigón e intensificación de la explotación de ríos y acuíferos, aún a costa de degradarlos más. La Directiva Marco Europea, sin embargo, promueve enfoques basados en recuperar y conservar el buen estado de los ecosistemas acuáticos como eje central de los planes de sequía. En efecto, recuperar el buen estado de acuíferos y humedales refuerza la inercia y la llamada resiliencia del ciclo hídrico, frente a la variabilidad climática. Desde esta perspectiva, la gestión integrada de aguas subterráneas y superficiales pasa a ser uno de los principales ejes a desarrollar, asumiendo los acuíferos como las reservas estratégicas más fiables en caso de sequías agudas. 
Las nuevas tecnologías de ósmosis inversa disponibles (membranas de baja presión, cámaras isobáricas) no sólo permiten obtener aguas de mayor calidad a menor coste, por regeneración y reutilización de caudales y por desalación de aguas marinas, sino que ofrecen mayor fiabilidad (aún en sequías extremas), flexibilidad y modularidad. 
En todo caso, desde las perspectivas de cambio climático en curso el crecimiento del regadío previsto en la planificación hidrológica actual es insostenible. El agotamiento de los calderos nos llevó en su día a reconvertir el sector de la pesca, y, desde luego, a nadie se le ocurrió recrecer la flota, sino reducirla, modernizarla y proteger a los sectores más vulnerables. De forma análoga, hoy es necesario promover un Plan de Reconversión del Regadío que permita reducir la superficie regada y aumentar la garantía de riego y de abastecimiento en sequía. En España hay decenas de miles de hectáreas de baja productividad, en muchos casos salinizadas, en las que se cultivan subvenciones más que producciones rentables. Hacer adecuadas ofertas de compensación a los regantes permitiría retirar muchas de esas hectáreas y recuperar importantes caudales. Lo que no tiene sentido es mantener planes de crecimiento de regadío, como los del valle del Ebro, donde los gobiernos autónomos de la Cuenca (especialmente Aragón, Navarra y Cataluña) vienen promoviendo la transformación de más de 300.000 nuevas hectáreas de regadío. 
Respecto a la citación de Barcelona, la estrategia planificada de cara al futuro es ejemplar. Está basada en la modernización de redes, la reutilización de caudales, la desalobración de las aguas subterráneas en los acuíferos del Besòs y del Llobregat por ósmosis inversa (que ya opera en el Besòs a un coste de 0,25 euros/metros cúbicos) y de formas muy especial la desalación de aguas marinas en las plantas de Llobregat, Torderas y Cunit, que generarán 200 millones de metros cúbicos al año de aguas de alta calidad a un coste de 0,4 euros/metro cúbico. De esta estrategia, se descartan tanto el trasvase de Ebro, que chocaría con graves problemas de disponibilidad de caudales (como preveía el PHN), costes similares a la desalación y peor calidad de aguas; como el Ródano, que costaría por encima de 1 euro/metro cúbico. Barcelona proyecta incluso devolver buena parte de los caudales del trasvase del Ter, en el que ha basado desde hace años su abastecimiento. 
El problema no está por tanto en la planificación, sino en la gestión de una sequía sin precedentes para la que no llegan a tiempo las citadas desaladoras en construcción. En este contexto, tanto el trasvase desde el Delta, sobre la base del minitrasvase a Tarragona, como otras posibles opciones desde el embalse de Rialp, sobre el Segre, deben basarse en la organización de un Centro de Intercambio que garantice la retirada negociada e indemnizada de 4000 hectáreas de regadío en el Canal de Urgel, de forma que se mantengan e incluso se puedan incrementar los caudales ambientales en el Segre y el Bajo Ebro, al tiempo que se dispone del agua necesaria para que Barcelona, aún en el peor de los casos si no llueve en los próximos meses, no sufra restricciones.* 

 Fuente:
http://www.vidasostenible.org/observ...idinforme=1381

----------


## sergi1907

Interesante artículo y como dices pese a ser de hace dos años está totalmente vigente.

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Reducir zona regable con el objeto de garantizar los riegos, reutilizacion de caudales....., totalmente logico.
Modernizacion de infraestructuras, nuevas tecnologias, adecuacion de canales y acequias. Racional.
Todo lo contrario de lo que ocurre en otras zonas.
Gracias jasg. Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

Hola Compañeros

Muy buen articulo Jagss, completo, ilustrador y previsor, y sobre todo fuente de información... Gracias por compartirlo.

----------


## Salut

Buen artículo, que muestra a las claras la estrategia a seguir -sin meterse en los casos concretos, donde siempre se levanta más polvareda de la recomensable-.

----------

